# Light-Brownish/Yellow Stools



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 6 years ago. They first noticed when doing an X-ray and saw I had a lot of stool in my colon. Funny thing is... I don't have the hard-constipation (rarely anyway) that others on here have. Instead my stools tend to be soft, almost always more ribbon-like, and have been mostly light in color for years. The doctor (6 years ago) did two CT-scans as well loads of bloodwork and a stool analysis. All of which came up normal. During this time I also had a colonoscopy which came up negative. As well as an endoscopy years later... and the doctor looked at my pancreatic ducts in addition to my stomach (as I was suffering from GERD as well). So far nothing. Over the past few weeks I've had weird visceral pain of about 2 (from 1-10) just below my lower left rib that sometimes is in the center. On top of this about half the time it feels like my meal takes 3-4 hours to digest. And about 1/2 of the time I have some pretty serious discomfort in that left region an hour or so after eating. I had an endoscopy last Thursday and it didn't show anything remarkable outside of a small ulcer.Anyway.... to back up to my original question (yes... I'm ADHD and became distracted)..... is there any other IBS-C sufferers who have this lighter color/softer stool like I do?Just trying to sort through this mess.Thanks for taking the time to read this....DougAge 44


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

So you have soft light colored stools 2-3 times a week?Because those are more common with IBS on the D side, where people go daily (sometimes several times a day).What does "takes 3-4 hours to digest" feel like for you. It takes 3-4 hours for the stomach and small intestine to finish digesting your food, or do you have bloating like your stomach is way too full for several hours after a meal?Pain about an hour after eating (sometimes sooner) is usually the intestines reacting to the "I ate something" signal the stomach sends out, so is not really a sign of anything other than IBS.


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> So you have soft light colored stools 2-3 times a week?Because those are more common with IBS on the D side, where people go daily (sometimes several times a day).What does "takes 3-4 hours to digest" feel like for you. It takes 3-4 hours for the stomach and small intestine to finish digesting your food, or do you have bloating like your stomach is way too full for several hours after a meal?Pain about an hour after eating (sometimes sooner) is usually the intestines reacting to the "I ate something" signal the stomach sends out, so is not really a sign of anything other than IBS.


Thank you for your reply Kathleen.....The food feels like it sits in my stomach for a 2-3 hours about half the time. Some early satiety. I should add that I was diagnosed with a hiatal hernia which is likely the cause of the GERD.Maybe I'm an odd duck... as the doctor sees a lot of stool in my colon, yet I don't have diarrhea or the like. Soft stools are pretty normal for me though. Normally, when I'm not stressed, etc. I'll have a bowel movement daily. Sometimes it's a couple of times a day. Stools are typically this variety.I've been reading somewhere that yellow stools are not uncommon for people with GERD... but I find conflicting claims in that regard.Maybe I should ask in the IBS-D forums?Thanks again!


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

It's funny how I forget to ask my GI doc some of these questions when I'm in the office.... so I apologize for being uninformed in this area.Thanks!Doug


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Perhaps it is worth a call to your Dr's office??


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

BQ said:


> Perhaps it is worth a call to your Dr's office??


I'm actually seeing him tomorrow for my 5 year family history colonoscopy.... hopefully he'll have a few minutes prior to putting me under where I can ask the questions.Thanks!


----------



## Suncake (Nov 17, 2009)

I have yellow, light colored soft stool too, even when i havent gone for a while. I also have pain right below my left rib, sometimes wrapping around to the back, often after I eat. It's a soreness sort of burning that comes and goes. It could be your splenic flexture?


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

Suncake said:


> I have yellow, light colored soft stool too, even when i havent gone for a while. I also have pain right below my left rib, sometimes wrapping around to the back, often after I eat. It's a soreness sort of burning that comes and goes. It could be your splenic flexture?


Thank you for your prompt response!Splenic flexture?... possibly. Though I have a few other accompanying symptoms that worry me.I had a colonoscopy today and everything was clear. Though they did find a small about of stool still inside my colon near the small intestine. They took a sample of it to test for infection. They also took a biopsy of my small intestine to test for Crohn's.The doctor wants to give me another week on Prevacid to see if it helps resolve any symptoms.. and then we start into the CT scans, sonograms, etc. <sigh>Thank you again!Doug


----------



## Zhr (Oct 1, 2012)

DWalla, I am experiencing symptoms similar to yours. Have your symptoms improved since you posted? How are you feeling?


----------



## Zhr (Oct 1, 2012)

I also want to ask the IBS-C patients if they experience yellow stools?


----------

